# Happy Birthday Artart!!!



## maynman1751 (Dec 18, 2013)

Wishing you a wonderful day! Enjoy!


----------



## Geo (Dec 18, 2013)

Happy Birthday Art!! hope you have a great birthday.


----------



## nickvc (Dec 18, 2013)

All the best Art :lol:


----------



## artart47 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hey Guys!
Thanks alot! I was really surprized when I logged on. Don't think I told anyone when it was. Made my afternoon!
I am now "the big 6...0..." seven hundred and twenty months and still ready to take on the world. Can't let the twins upstage me at the skateboard park, the gymnastics room or just doing that "par cour" or whatever they call it. ( urban gymnastics ?)
Only problem. I seem to get banged up more than the boys do....
Live to be 95 and get shot to death by a jealous husband.
Thanks again
artart47


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 18, 2013)

Happy Birthday!

Jim


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 18, 2013)

Happy Birthday Art!

Dave


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 19, 2013)

Enjoy, Art, as the old body will start letting you know it's getting old soon. Doesn't mean you can't enjoy life---you just enjoy it a little slower! 

Harold


----------



## artart47 (Dec 19, 2013)

It was a great birthday!
artart47


----------



## butcher (Dec 19, 2013)

Art, 
It sounds like you have to show them twins a few new tricks the ole dog learned over the years.
I think I would find some other trick than that one using skate boards.
Happy birthday


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 19, 2013)

Happy Birthday Art.


----------

